# Length of screw in studs for R14 tires?



## Quinn the Eskimo (Dec 20, 2021)

Looking for recommendations on the length of screw in studs suitable for 6 ply 12-16.5 NHS (not sure what those numbers all mean) R14 tires on my Kioti CX2510 HST.
Put some 15mm studs with a fairly straight shank in the outer lugs and they’ve held OK, but another 15mm with a more tapered shank put into the center lugs disappeared after the second plowing of snow. I’m not plowing on asphalt or the like, and try not to get the tires spinning if I can help it.
Some of the tapered ones even pulled out with the magnet on the installation tool! So they’re pretty useless…
Lots of meat on the outer lugs, but I’m not sure about the center lugs.
Would 18mm length be OK?
Thanks, new on here, some good discussions!


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Quinn the Eskimo said:


> Looking for recommendations on the length of screw in studs suitable for 6 ply 12-16.5 NHS (not sure what those numbers all mean) R14 tires on my Kioti CX2510 HST.
> Put some 15mm studs with a fairly straight shank in the outer lugs and they’ve held OK, but another 15mm with a more tapered shank put into the center lugs disappeared after the second plowing of snow. I’m not plowing on asphalt or the like, and try not to get the tires spinning if I can help it.
> Some of the tapered ones even pulled out with the magnet on the installation tool! So they’re pretty useless…
> Lots of meat on the outer lugs, but I’m not sure about the center lugs.
> ...



Have you thought about just putting chains on it vs the tire studs?


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Dec 20, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> Have you thought about just putting chains on it vs the tire studs?


Had chains on a 21 hp Kubota I used to own, but it came with turf tires(useless) and the chains were triple rail trigs I got for free and aside from removing one rail they required no other modifications and fit like they were made for it. So, considered chains, considered the expense, etc. and thought I'd try studs as the tires perform well except for the icy bits and studs seemed a good option. The right studs would be good I think. Maybe I will eventually invest in chains, but for this winter anyway I'll try the studs. Sure can notice when they disappear.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Have you checked out this place?










Tractor Studs


Grip Studs® durable tire studs help prevent slippage from ice and snow all season long, allowing you to safely and efficiently manage even the iciest terrain. These hefty tire studs with their unique wide–auger design install easily with a cordless drill and stay put like no other screw–in studs...




www.gripstuds.com


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Dec 20, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> Have you checked out this place?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't checked out them specifically, but one hurdle is living in Canada and the chunk customs takes as well as the exchange rate. I've checked a few domestic suppliers and they have similar products; the question is what length does one start to flirt with catastrophe on the R14?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Now that is something that I am not going to even venture a guess on........LOL.......I do however have two suggestions;

1. Contact a local tire dealer that does ag tires and ask them.....I would guess that you are not the only one in your area, since y'all get a lot of the white stuff, to ever put studs on the R14 type tires.

2. Look on the tire and find the manufacture and either call or send them an email asking this.....

I would probably go the local route first....

I have the R14 type tires on my Kioti but I have never had the need to use chains or studs.....


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There is some good info here on price and how to select the proper length.


Screw In Tire Studs (S.I.T.S.)


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Dec 20, 2021)

pogobill said:


> There is some good info here on price and how to select the proper length.
> 
> 
> Screw In Tire Studs (S.I.T.S.)


So, beet juice = no bueno


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I like pickled beets. Beet juice, not so much.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Quinn the Eskimo said:


> So, beet juice = no bueno


No, beet juice would be perfect... it would be a great visual in the snow if you chose the wrong length tire studs!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Wonder at what temperature beet juice solidifies at? Certainly better than CACL. Nothing beats a leaking CACL tire for killing vegetation


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Wonder at what temperature beet juice solidifies at? Certainly better than CACL. Nothing beats a leaking CACL tire for killing vegetation



Here ya go.....An article on using beet juice as tire ballast........Very interesting information here.....I might just have to look into this further......









Rim Guard’s Beet Juice is the leading liquid tire ballast option | AGDAILY


With the Original Beet Juice Tire Ballast, you’ll maximize pulling power and reduce the risk of tipping -- all while protecting your rims from corrosion.




www.agdaily.com


----------

